# Easiest route to Peak to Peak?



## Abraxas (Jul 19, 2009)

I moved to Boulder this spring and promptly hurt my back, which means my cycling season started 15 days ago.

I would love to ride the Peak to Peak hwy this season and would like to know the best route, for me, up.

I have ridden to Jamestown twice with no problem but when attempting "SuperJames" the gradient stops me just past 7800Ft.

SuperJames: http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=4080465

Lefthand to Ward: http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=4080469

7 From Lyons: http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=4080472

From the elevation maps I am guessing that my best bet is 7 from Lyons.

Advice appreciated


----------



## shongalola (Nov 2, 2005)

yup - otherwise ride to golden and do Golden Gate to PtP


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

By easy, do you mean not as steep, as opposed to shorter? Highway 7 from Lyons has a relatively easy gradient, but you climb for a longer distance.


----------



## Abraxas (Jul 19, 2009)

thanks, its my inability to climb the steep gradients that is letting me down, 7 From Lyons is looking like a good bet.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Abraxas said:


> thanks, its my inability to climb the steep gradients that is letting me down, 7 From Lyons is looking like a good bet.


With that clarification, then yes, up via Lyons is the way to go. Lefthand has a steep pitch at the end, Super James is, well, super, the Golden Gate area has some very steep stuff, Boulder Canyon has a fairly steep mid-section (though not that steep), and Coal Creek Canyon gets steep as well. Remember, if you want to get a soda or anything in Raymond, bring cash. Go soon, it'll be cold up there in a hurry.


----------



## DMH1721 (Aug 30, 2010)

Deleted -- double post


----------



## DMH1721 (Aug 30, 2010)

*Boulder Climbs*

Also depends on how long you want to ride. Boulder (36)-South St Vrain (7) to Peak to Peak and then either decend from Ward and down through Left Hand (3-4 hours) or Go over Lee Hill (short but steep) (3 hours) or back side of Old Stage (about 3 hours as well). If you go all the way to Ned and come down Canyon it's closer to a 4 hour ride.

36-Ward-P to P-Canyon is about 2-3 hours and the grade is pretty easy until you hit the "turn of events" -- road turns right with Saw Mill to your left -- but that last part is only about a mile. 

If you go to Lyons and stay on 36 all the way to Estes is a longer ride but not too bad in terms of grade. The good thing about this ride is that it is almost all in the sun (south facing) so you can do it almost year round. The road can be busy and the climb out of Allens Park is kinda steep, but you get the bonus of riding past Longs. 

I loved Super James and, although steep, the dirt is pretty ride-able (actually, all of the dirt roads around Boulder are ride-able on a road bike). 

I would NOT ride up Canyon. Way too much traffic. Coming down is fine as you are generally going faster than traffic. 

Also, in terms of going South to Coal Creek or other rides south of Boulder, I'd ask someone the best way to head down there as I would NEVER ride on 93 -- but once you get down there, Golden Gate was one of my favorite climbs.

Once you get a bit fitter, I'd really recommend exploring the dirt roads/climbs. They are super fun and no problem on a road bike. Sunshine and Four Mile (though, as I no longer live in Boulder, I am not sure about the fire issues) are great dirt climbs and Gold Hill is a wonderful little town. One of my other favorite rides was up Flagstaff to the res. down the dirt, and up towards coal creek and Wonderland then back down Canyon.

Ahh I miss Boulder!!


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

DMH1721 said:


> I would NOT ride up Canyon. Way too much traffic. Coming down is fine as you are generally going faster than traffic.


That's not really true. You are only going faster than traffic during a five mile stretch where it gets steep near Boulder Falls. The rest of the time, a car can easly go faster. I have ridden up that canyon a lot.


----------



## DMH1721 (Aug 30, 2010)

I was just saying that, speaking for myself, I'd rather descend Canyon than climb it due to the traffic. But that's just me. I think in the years I lived in Boulder I might have climbed all of Canyon one time -- I would go up to 4 mile or Magnolia but not beyond. 

But, as I said, that's just me . . . as they say YMMV


----------



## Abraxas (Jul 19, 2009)

Thank you for the replies on 2OCT i road from Boulder to Lyons, up 7, 72 to ward, lefthand to 36 and back home. The wind was terrible and there were snow flurries on 72. Lots of fun.

I followed a similar route to Allenspark last Saturday, much warmer, much less wind, and for those reasons slightly less fun.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Abraxas said:


> Thank you for the replies on 2OCT i road from Boulder to Lyons, up 7, 72 to ward, lefthand to 36 and back home. The wind was terrible and there were snow flurries on 72. Lots of fun.
> 
> I followed a similar route to Allenspark last Saturday, much warmer, much less wind, and for those reasons slightly less fun.


By that logic, it'll be super fun in a month or so.


----------



## paul2432 (Jul 11, 2006)

DMH1721 said:


> Once you get a bit fitter . .


Alternatively, consider changing the gearing on your bike to add some lower gears.

Paul


----------

